# Greg Bahnsen on Sermon Audio



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 30, 2021)

I see that Sermon Audio has added many sermons by Greg Bahnsen. In fact, there are now over 700 sermons uploaded. Obviously, I do not agree with his material on apologetics, yet there is a lot of good material in these sermons. I profited from listening to his Guilty Innocents sermon, which was part of his series on Proverbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes, this is primarily if not solely the work of The Bahnsen Project, which just recently purchased the rights to all Dr. Bahnsen’s recordings from Covenant Media Foundation. They are distributing everything for free, which, in my opinion, is the greatest news of 2020-2021.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 31, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Yes, this is primarily if not solely the work of The Bahnsen Project, which just recently purchased the rights to all Dr. Bahnsen’s recordings from Covenant Media Foundation. They are distributing everything for free, which, in my opinion, is the greatest news of 2020-2021.



I have noticed that they seem to be constantly adding sermons and lectures to from Dr Bahnsen to Sermon Audio, which would suggest that there is plenty more still to come. Emancipating this material from Covenant Media Foundation is very good news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Jan 31, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have noticed that they seem to be constantly adding sermons and lectures to from Dr Bahnsen to Sermon Audio, which would suggest that there is plenty more still to come.


I have a good friend doing work for them, and I think he said there are over 1,500 recorded lectures and sermons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

